# opinions on continuous round bale wrappers



## pele (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everybody !!

We are located in South America and are considering to get a coninuous round bale wrapper in order to save plastic film on our haylage works.
We would like to select a good, quality brandname and model, in order to get a reliable machine and not to have problems operating this stuff down here.
I have heard that most of them come from Canada and USA.
The names I have are Reeves, H&S, Tube-Line, Anderson and Stretc O Matic.Maybe you know others.
Any ideas, remarks, tips, feedback is welcome !!

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Anderson, tubeline, and H & S machines are good reliable machine. I have used or seen all 3 work. If you are feeding the balage yourself, I would not consider anything but a tubeline. If you are marketing the balage, I think an individual would be the prefered route.


----------



## Feno (Feb 16, 2009)

hi Pele
im brazilian.in wich country do you live?


----------



## pele (Sep 16, 2009)

To Haybaler 101:
Thanks for your comments. Anderson and Tubeline are both Canadian and in their websites they declare to be the best choice, which is normal if they want to sell their products.
From what you tell me, Tube Line seems to be a superior machine than the others.
In your opinion,what are the advantages that Tubeline has against Anderson. I mean is a more user friendly machine,better built or less down time in setting it to work, breakdowns .... ??

We do not want to make a bad decision, thanks in advance!!


----------



## pele (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello Feno:
Sent you a private message with an explanation about Pele's origin.
Best regards!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

pele said:


> To Haybaler 101:
> Thanks for your comments. Anderson and Tubeline are both Canadian and in their websites they declare to be the best choice, which is normal if they want to sell their products.
> From what you tell me, Tube Line seems to be a superior machine than the others.
> In your opinion,what are the advantages that Tubeline has against Anderson. I mean is a more user friendly machine,better built or less down time in setting it to work, breakdowns .... ??
> ...


A couple of differences between Tubeline and Anderson that I know of. Tubeline uses electric over hydraulic controls and is towed like a four wheel automotive steering wagon. The anderson uses all mechanical hydraulic controls and is towed like a 2-wheel trailer. Personally, I prefer the anderson machine because it can be towed @ 55 mph with no problems, the tubeline will be limited on road speed. The anderson does have a lot of tongue weight on the towing vehicle, while the tubeline has none. Something to consider if you will be transporting. As far as wrapping bales, I do not see much difference between the two.


----------



## pele (Sep 16, 2009)

To Haybaler101:
Thanks for your remarks.
I have reviewed both model specs/features(TL5000 and NWS660) and agree with you on various points: 
a) Believe that tubeline is more reliable with electro-hydraulic controls.
b)Also , as the tow bar is located on the front side, is much easier to hook it and also there should be no delays to put it into transport mode,as it must happen with Anderson, cause they hook at the rear , and that gives more work and moves when you have to move out of a complete line of wrapped bales.
c) Tubeline has a fixed beavertail, not hyd. foldable as Anderson. No extra cilinders,hoses, seals. As Tubeline can be lifted up to 18'' clearance for road transport , it seems to me more practical.
d) As we can't drive fast on our not so neat roads, the Tubeline wins in road transport, cause you don't need a "big" truck to bear the tongue weigth , as it must happen with the other.
Technically I made my mind in Tubeline favour, so now the final issue will be purchasing prices , but I feel that there shouldn't be a real price difference between them.
Do you have some ideas about that ??

Again, thanks a lot for your experienced advise !!


----------



## seniorescobar (Oct 30, 2009)

On my opinion, I will prefer Anderson wrapper because they have fewer breakdowns then Tubeline machine. I'm located in Saskatchewan, Canada, and I'm using an Anderson since 13 years now, and one of my friends is using a Tubeline. My friend is wrapping around 1000 bales a year with a Tubeline, and his machine broke 2 time in 8 years. On my side, I'm wrapping over 2000 bales/year, and I never got a problem with it. I just want to say than on my point of vue, Anderson offers a better quality of machine then Tubeline.


----------

